# Pencils, Ritz crackers and wet newspaper



## LuvMyRabbits (May 22, 2009)

Hello everyone..Hope you all & your rabbits have been well since my last posting..:biggrin2:I have a few questions today and since I'm new to the whole rabbit owner thing and I thought who better to ask than all the friendly folks on this site! Please dont laugh at my lack of rabbit skill...ok so here goes..My rabbits are obsessed with pencils..I have 3 boys so there are pencils laying randomly around my house at all times..the rabbits love love love to find them and chew them..thus far I have taken the pencils away everytime I have seen them chewing on one..because I dont think the graphite could be good for them to eat if they get into the center of it..So thats my first question..is it ok to let them chew on the pencils since they are wood?? Ok my 2nd question has to do with their other obsession...Ritz crackers..I was eating lunch soup and crackers got up to do something came back and the pack of crackers had been stolen by the rabbits and they both were eating away at them in the closet..I took them away from them and they didnt get sick or anything..but now they know everytime I have the crackers around they can smell them I guess and they go wild jumping up on the bed trying to crawl over anything in their way to get at the crackers..so 2nd question is it ok to let them have one occasionally?? And last but not least my 3rd question has to do with something that silly Spirit is doing recently..I have newspaper lining the bottom of their cages and they have a water bowl in there with them ( I found that with the water bottles they were leaking into the cage all night and getting everything wet and I was wasting alot of the bedding I use for them which is not cheap so I invested in chew proof bowls that hook on the side of their cages ) So for the last 2 days Spirit( the white one ) has been knocking her bowl over on purpose to soak the newspapers in the bottom of her cage and then she eats it..lol its the funniest thing to watch her spill the bowl on purpose to get her newest favorite treat..that wet newspaper has to taste awesome!:nerves1So that would be my 3rd question..is it okay for her to eat the wet newspaper?? Thanks for reading =)


----------



## Maureen Las (May 23, 2009)

!) Why don't you buy a bag of chew sticks for small pets in the small animal section at a petstore or else give them empty paper towel rolls filled with hay or even apple tree branches are safe to chew if you can get some) 

Pencils , I believe are dangerous ; I don't think you should allow it at all


@) Crackers are bad for rabbits because they are high in carbs and salt..very bad 

but if yougave a tiny piece occasiionlly it wouldn't hurt. 
Do you feed veggies/ my rabbits think veggies are treats. A baby carrot is a big treat You can find healthier treats that your rabbits like ..even a tiny peice of banana or apple 

The wet newspaper is a first.I have never heard of a rabbit eating and liking it. Are you feeding a veriety of hays to your rabbit? he could be craving fiber. Even though newspapers are soybased I don't like the idea of a rabbit eating it. 

Sorry I shot down all three things but I can tell you want your rabbit to be healthy so they were excellent questions.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 23, 2009)

I can't answer all your question's but question 2 is right up my ally lol. My buns love love love Ritz Crackers. It wont kill them to have 1. All my buns have survived eating them.


----------



## Pipp (May 23, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> My buns love love love Ritz Crackers. It wont kill them to have 1. All my buns have survived eating them.



No offense, but this is like saying 'I smoked a cigarette and didn't drop dead.' :rollseyes It's still not a good idea! 


sas :expressionless


----------



## Saudade (May 23, 2009)

To satisfy Pipp and your bunnies, go find some low carb - no sodium biscuits and give them to them as extra special presents, they can go to town on them.

The toilet paper rolls filled with hay will give your bunnies a great source of fibre, don't be afraid if they eat the toilet paper roll to my knowledge it is perfectly fine for them.


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (May 23, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> !) Why don't you buy a bag of chew sticks for small pets in the small animal section at a petstore or else give them empty paper towel rolls filled with hay or even apple tree branches are safe to chew if you can get some)
> 
> Pencils , I believe are dangerous ; I don't think you should allow it at all
> 
> ...


I have bought them regular wooden sticks from the pet store and the wooden blocks with treats in the middle..they totally ignore them I have no idea why..I also have lots of toilet paper rolls laying around my room..they ignore those as well..the only thing they seem to enjoy doing is shredding apart the yellow pages which I have 2 laying in my room for them to tear at whenever they feel the need to..I give them romaine lettuce and baby carrots almost everyday not to much but a decent size portion..and usually at night I let them have a little sliver of apple or a small piece of banana...along with unlimited supply of rabbit pellets and timothy hay..I saw some recipes on here last night for some rabbit treats that I'm going to make for them so maybe that will be there new obsession =) Is there anything else they should be having on a regular basis??


----------



## tonyshuman (May 23, 2009)

The yellow pages are a good safe toy for them. It can be fun to stick some hay in the toilet paper tubes as it makes it a challenge to get at the hay. Some people even put craisins in the middle of the hay in the tube to make them even more of a "project." It sounds like you're feeding them well, but I agree that these things aren't as good for them as normal wood chews, fruit treats (although my guys get carbs occasionally--they love Cheezits and will steal them out of your mouth), and hay.

Are you really from Wyandotte? My Mom is from there and we so rarely run into people from there. She lived there in the 60s though, when it was a poor town with a lot of working class people, lots of pollution, and the race riots. How is Wyandotte these days?


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (May 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> The yellow pages are a good safe toy for them. It can be fun to stick some hay in the toilet paper tubes as it makes it a challenge to get at the hay. Some people even put craisins in the middle of the hay in the tube to make them even more of a "project." It sounds like you're feeding them well, but I agree that these things aren't as good for them as normal wood chews, fruit treats (although my guys get carbs occasionally--they love Cheezits and will steal them out of your mouth), and hay.
> 
> Are you really from Wyandotte? My Mom is from there and we so rarely run into people from there. She lived there in the 60s though, when it was a poor town with a lot of working class people, lots of pollution, and the race riots. How is Wyandotte these days?


Yes I am from Wyandotte  lived here for about 4 years..Its a great little city..nice and quiet..great schools!! And they have lots of fun things that go on throughout the year for the kids to enjoy..like the 4th of july fireworks and the parade they have up biddle street every Thanksgiving... and now they have the Wyandotte Municipal Services which you get your lights, cable, internet, and all other utilities from...they got smart and now are bringing in pretty good money for the city..they still have alot of the old buildings up from like the 1800's that you can walk through and look at..I love it here :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 24, 2009)

Oh that's good to hear! I'm glad it's a nice place to live, and the way the utilites work does sound like a good idea!.


----------

